# Blue light permit/redlight permit violators



## Guest

Heres something to shake your head at, :roll: 


Right before X-mass I was on my way to the N.shore mall, while on rte 1 I was in the left lane moving right along w/the flow of traffic. Eventually I came upon a slow moving Black Crown Vic which looked like he was playing cop w/the car next to him, so I assumed he was and I hung back. Shortly after this CV lights up like a X-mass tree, it had more lights than a crusier. Mind you hes in front of me, there was not ONE blue light flashing I saw yellow, red, clear the car had a mix of LED and Strobe.

At 1st I was like WHAT THE ???? then I moved into the right lane and kept traveling N bound. Then this lit up car slows down and gets next to me keeping his right front fender at my driver door. I slowed down he slowed down I sped up he sped up the whole time keeping his cars right front fender at my driver door. This went on for about 3 or 4 miles, finally i had enough and I hit the brakes and the CV shot past me. 

I got his plate # and called 911, well needless to say after being bounced aorund the state I put in touch w/ Saugus PD, after trying to explain I wanted the state police because we were on the highway and traveling North bound and not to mention by the time I got to speak w/someone I was no longer in Saugus but in Danvers, the SPD dipatcher gives me MSP Danvers # (thank god I remembered what he said ). I called the Danvers Barracks

Now to keep this short, I give the Trooper the low down on what is/has taken place and tell him I'm following the car and I give him the plate.He runs the plate and says it's not a police car. I said ok and give my location and tell him the car was taking the exit on to rte 62 west. 

Now if any of you are familair with this area Rte62 west goes right by the Dancers Barracks.The Trooper on the phone ask me if he investigates this if I would tesify becuase he has no other witness, I said absoulutley I would.

Now no cruiser was sent after this car at all, nothing was done. I called a week later and spoke to a different Trooper who after some looking could even find a log of the incident :roll: . Anyway was told to speak to a LT, which I did, he basicly said its a misdermeanor and wouldnt amount to crap in court.

OK, now I'm completely excited w/ the responses I got or the lack there of but whatever. After speaking w/ the LT I was disappointed w/ the lack of concern for the public safety. 

The fact that some whack job is out there driving around w/ lights and playing COP should concern us all.

Well I looked into it my self and what I came up with was 2 cars (both CV's) 2 people (both businessmen-not cops) w/ blue and red light permits.

The Kicker here is Niether car is used for police business and niether person is a police officer but yet the both have blue/red light permits, can someone tell me why MSP wouldnt be interested in this??????


If someone here is of Rank in MSP and would like to follow up on this please contact me through PM and dont worry I did most of the work already.


----------



## Gil

Hunter they actually have permits? Issued by who?


----------



## Guest

Gil said:


> Hunter they actually have permits? Issued by who?


Yes they have permits, as far as what dept issued them, that I dont know, I didnt go that far. I did speak to the owner of one Co who has the blue light permit and trust me when I asked why do you have blue lights in your car if your not LE, his tongue started to swell. If you heard the things or I should say how he tried so hard to justify having them it made me shake my head even more.

Also I felt as though I took it far enough because the MSP LT I spoke to was right it is a misdermeanor and in reality where was it going to go. But it doesnt make it right misdermeanor or not. However its not my job nor do I have the ability to enforce it. I should put in a card to get paid for what I did.

My biggest concern here is, the vehicle I was operating was my girlfriends. And the irony of all of this story is the Co this CV listing comes back to is a Database Co who holds public and private info and is used by LE, PI's, Constables,Sheriffs.......

So my concern was this whacko driving the Gig'd up CV could've ran my girls listing and for all I know shown up at her house playing Joe cop. If it was my car I probably would careless, I know how to tell a cop from a whacker, SHE DONT, nor do most women, so this whacker is out there playing MR Lawman and putting people in danger, which is grander than the misdermeanor of a charge that it is. And while he's playing joe cop he preying on the trust people have for the police, making cops look bad.

I dont know maybe I'm reading to deep into this but it just the way I see it.


----------



## Guest

masstroopers1 said:


> There are plenty of whack jobs out there, believe me. :roll:
> 
> Just because no one gives you regular updates about an offense you reported, doesn't necessarily mean that the matter isn't being investigated. Besides, you said they had permits? Contact the issuing authority - for blue lights it would be the Chief of Police in the town / city. For red lights, it would be the fire chief. From the department chief, the permit goes directly to the RMV. The MSP doesn't issue or have a hand in such permits.


MT, I understand what your saying I wasnt looking for play by play reports. I'm aware of who issues such permits, however contacting the issuing authority, is what I would have like to see MSP do thats why I contacted them in the 1st place if this was something I was authorized to handle myself I would of, ie: job description.

Dont get me wrong here I'm not mad at MSP's blow off answers I got(although there is the potential for egg on the face here on MSP's behalf), I can understand the scope of what there saying, but at the same time.

Lets play Devils advocate here, this whacko narsasistic ego takes over and he pulls over some woman, and he takes it to a level that felonies are committed and someone gets hurt. Now I called it in there should at the very least been a log of my phone call and a brief description as to what I was reporting, RIGHT? Right, however there isnt any log of it. and this MSP have no leads on finding there whack job.

The way I see it anybody, I mean anybody who WIGS out there car (not to mention a CV P71) and drives around and plays cop or fireman is a bomb waiting to go off. If the need to have such lights and sirens are in your job description then thats one thing, but if there chasing FIRES and playing COP I feel in my most sincerest of opinons those individuals are creating a danger to us all. and that includes those who are giving permits because they know a police/fire chief. I really feel the only ones you should be using such equipment are cops and firemen.

The way I see it if someone will go to such lengths and that much trouble and cost to play make believe, I feel there are much more deep rooted issues at work here.

These statements are just my opinon.


----------



## Gil

Connections...."Hey slip me a permit and I will give your dept. access to the database for the goose...."

I would think that since the cars are registered to the company then the issuing dept would be where the company is located.

Time to drop a detailed letter or email to the press, they might have a little better response in getting some answers or at least make the guy look like a wack job in public and at the same time inform those less informed that not every unmarked CV with lights is a public safety official.


----------



## USMCTrooper

Anyone (citizen or police officer) can file but only in writing, any complaint regarding red or blue light violations. 
Send to:

RMV - Branch Operations
1 Copley Place
Boston, MA (dont know correct zip)

Attn: Cathy Connors


This info is dead on correct. I have dealt with this section before many many times and just verified this procedure. 

**Side note: This is NOT to start a pissing contest, however, IF this person is not sworn police/fire-the permit will be revoked. IF they are a constable, RMV states they are not entitled to a blue/red light BUT according to the RMV, since permits werent regulated all that well prior to 2001 some got them. Barring any complaints, the RMV is letting them expire over the course of time (2 more years) and is NOT renewing them.** 

If anyone has specific questions, feel free to PM. Hope this helps.....


----------



## Gil

What's the chap and sec for this little device?

http://www.themirt.com/

Check out the customers listed on the website.

Volunteer 1st Responders
Private Investigators
Emergency Volunteers
City & State Highway Workers
Security Personnel
Community Services
Fire Fighters
Mass Transit
Doctors 
Police
EMS

&#8230; and MUCH MORE!


----------



## USMCTrooper

another foolish way to make $$$. From what I understand, the traffic light itself has to be equipped with pre-emption devices to recv the signal. Buying just the MIRT is only 1/2 the equation.


----------



## Gil

USMCTrooper said:


> From what I understand, the traffic light itself has to be equipped with pre-emption devices to recv the signal. Buying just the MIRT is only 1/2 the equation.


True, but many cities and towns in my neck of the woods have already switched over to the new traffic lighting system. I kinda remember hearing about a new law enacted because of this device, just wondering if anybody could remember it?


----------



## Guest

USMCTrooper said:


> Anyone (citizen or police officer) can file but only in writing, any complaint regarding red or blue light violations.
> Send to:
> 
> RMV - Branch Operations
> 1 Copley Place
> Boston, MA (dont know correct zip)
> 
> Attn: Cathy Connors
> 
> This info is dead on correct. I have dealt with this section before many many times and just verified this procedure.
> 
> **Side note: This is NOT to start a pissing contest, however, IF this person is not sworn police/fire-the permit will be revoked. IF they are a constable, RMV states they are not entitled to a blue/red light BUT according to the RMV, since permits werent regulated all that well prior to 2001 some got them. Barring any complaints, the RMV is letting them expire over the course of time (2 more years) and is NOT renewing them.**
> 
> If anyone has specific questions, feel free to PM. Hope this helps.....


I hear what your saying, and not to sound cocky or anything but I know this process very well and I even know Cathy. However I think I've done enough, or actually I've done to much. This is what MSP was supposed to do,not me,I'm just a Constable this is not in my job description, when I called this in, this what they where supposed to do. Not me JOE BLOW citizen this is the fustrating part.

Well it's over and done w/ now so if the whackos I saw hurt someone and drive around playing Mr. Fireman and Mr. officer and no one chooses to do something about it oh well, I hope for the sake of MSP these wacko's dont do anything because if they do. I wouldnt be able to dial Channel 5 fast enough, hey I did my job as a good citizen, more so than many others would of.

I'm not posting this to dump on MSP but it is what it is, and if they look bad for not doing there job then so be it. Hey I offered my full co-operation, they didnt want it.

Gil,

Yes I do believe these permits where issued because of favors/friends, why else would they have been issued? I mean if there not cops or firemen why do they have the permits? One reason they knew someone, plain and simple.


----------



## mpd61

Hunter!

Between the Plate w/ sticker thread and this one, I'd say you are starting to get a tiny bit paranoid. I'm not dissing you............just think you need to cool off on the allusions to MSP not doing their job, and/or being liable when this "wacko" finally goes all the way and starts raping/shooting/etc!
:shock: 

I can't count the number of times (more often lately) I've wanted to call MSP or just shoot someone myself. Then I calm down and realize;

1. I'm off-duty and the incident wasn't such a big deal
2. The MSP can't possibly be everywhere, or respond to every cell phone call reporting some bozo committing a CMVI or misdemeanor.

Save it for the Felonies/MVA w P.I./Domestic whatever. 

Peace!
:wink:


----------



## Guest

mpd61 said:


> Hunter!
> 
> Between the Plate w/ sticker thread and this one, I'd say you are starting to get a tiny bit paranoid. I'm not dissing you............just think you need to cool off on the allusions to MSP not doing their job, and/or being liable when this "wacko" finally goes all the way and starts raping/shooting/etc!
> :shock:
> 
> I can't count the number of times (more often lately) I've wanted to call MSP or just shoot someone myself. Then I calm down and realize;
> 
> 1. I'm off-duty and the incident wasn't such a big deal
> 2. The MSP can't possibly be everywhere, or respond to every cell phone call reporting some bozo committing a CMVI or misdemeanor.
> 
> Save it for the Felonies/MVA w P.I./Domestic whatever.
> 
> Peace!
> :wink:


Dont worry I dont think your giving me a hard time, but I mostly posted the the plate sticker thread because 1st I wasnt sure if it was illegal and 2nd I was more surprised that some jerkoff would go to that length in an attempt to ward of police from pulling them over and I was more or less making fun of the Constable who did it as well.

The wacko w/the lights I cant deny it pissed me off, it did. Will I loose sleep over it? No. But it did get under my skin, I'm just being honest w/you. And I'm not dumping on MSP as awhole, although some may assume that, I'm really not.


----------



## j809

It's not a misdemeanor either, it is simply a civil motor vehicle infraction. It was decriminalized I believe in 1992. Just a $300 fine.

Also Hunter, how do you know they are not police officers. Just because the plate does not come to a department or no matching record, they could be police officers in their POVs, feds. I pulled over a Jeep Grand Cherokee LAredo a week ago with a plate that came back to a company. It was a MSP vehicle from Special Service Section. You never know who they are, just because it might not seem like that to you. Also I wouldn't care if someone dialed our 911 and told me that information, there's plenty of other stuff that I can do. Now if you called and said that you were pulled over by this person,no credentials etcc, its a different ballgame.

P.S. I have a US FLAG on my three and five digit reserve plates. Didnt have any problems yet. :roll:


----------



## Mortal knight

I gotts laugh when i read this. Not because of what any of you posted, but because of where I live / work. Right down town you got the Police station and court house. Plus 30 million Taxi companies. You get use to seeing CVs every where. Not to mention all the constables styling in their CVs.
Here's where it gets funny/ scary. We have 2 local wackos driving around this fine city.

Wacko #1 Drives a blue MSP CV. complete with cage, inside lights and window stickers. Has K-9 on the doors and the side of the car. Almost looks like a real cruiser. BUT the drivers looks like two over weight crack heads. Can tell that they're only Law Enforcement connection is when the cops busted their Keg parties.

Wacko #2 Is actually a Taxi driver. His "off duty" non taxi cab car is a another former stripped down CV. He added lights, cage, and about 8 Antennas. 

I just wonder how many times local POs pull these guys over just to bust theirs----?


----------



## Guest

H50 said:


> It's not a misdemeanor either, it is simply a civil motor vehicle infraction. It was decriminalized I believe in 1992. Just a $300 fine.
> 
> Also Hunter, how do you know they are not police officers. Just because the plate does not come to a department or no matching record, they could be police officers in their POVs, feds. I pulled over a Jeep Grand Cherokee LAredo a week ago with a plate that came back to a company. It was a MSP vehicle from Special Service Section. You never know who they are, just because it might not seem like that to you. Also I wouldn't care if someone dialed our 911 and told me that information, there's plenty of other stuff that I can do. Now if you called and said that you were pulled over by this person,no credentials etcc, its a different ballgame.
> 
> P.S. I have a US FLAG on my three and five digit reserve plates. Didnt have any problems yet. :roll:


JB,

If it where anywhere else I would agree, but when I looked further into this is when I discovered these business men are not LE, also one of them admitted he wasnt LE and was legitimatley concerned I was going to make an issue out of it and ruin his blue light permit status.

Yes I could call Cathy at special ops @ the RMV like USMC suggested and look into this but why should I is my point, its not my responsability.I'm just a Lowly Constable remember????


----------



## capefiveo

YES. Take this out to pasture and put a bullet in it.


----------



## Guest

masstroopers1 said:


> Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I could call Cathy at special ops @ the RMV like USMC suggested and look into this but *why should I is my point, its not my responsability.*
> 
> 
> 
> Just quit bitching about it here
> 
> Yessum Massa MT1 What EVa you say, is there anyting else Massa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Huuuuuunterrrrrr............

Take a pill and have your feet massaged
:lol:


----------



## j809

> have your feet massaged


Hey, now that sounds GOOD!!!


----------



## Gil

Ok, we are all set with this one too...

Topic Closed


----------

